# Creep Feeder/weaner pen smooshed



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

Dang. It wasn't much but it was paid for...
You would have thought that some animal would have/could have alerted me to the fact that a limb much larger than me fell from the sky and smooshed the end of the 
Add-a-Lean-To part of the barn. No wind, no rain, no storm...just decided to drop in. Or drop on.
Now I have to punt. This takes out an all purpose pen & shed that I used a lot. It also bares the west end of the hay storage stall to the elements.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Ohman...thats awful. Im so glad no.person or animal was hurt!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Ah dang, sorry about that!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Aw that’s a bummer! I’m sorry


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Darn it. Sorry that happened to you!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Oh no! I'm glad no one was smooshed under it


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Geez, sorry that happened. The goats are all standing at a distance looking like, "What the heck happened?"


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Oh geez, that’s scary! I’m so glad no one was hurt…that what’s important but dang, that’s going to take a lot of work…I’m sorry …no fun.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

How awful! So sorry about that. Very glad no one was in the way when it fell though.


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

The goats were just waiting for me to pull out enough tin & boards so they could get into the wreckage and eat the leafy debris.
They were not helpful and were persistently annoying so I fenced them out.
Ernest was a bottle baby and doesn't quite grasp the difference between where I want to walk and where he is standing.
I have to constantly watch out for his whiny little butt and do the "foot scoop" a few times until I get totally aggravated and do the "foot scoop with a vengeance".
I know this is not nice or good goat handling but, it comes down to him or me.
If I trip and get hurt, my grown kids will bag and drag the whole herd to the sale so fast their little goat brains will spin.

Today I am going to rope the limb and try to pull it out with the tractor.
I'm thinking I will just cut the end of the barn off...
I don't know how solid things are. This end was put up in the 1950s, the hay stall is about 10 years younger.
Hopefully there's enough structure left to turn the hay stall into a new pen & shelter. 
I guess I will put together a temporary shelter for hay but I am afraid I'll lose the hay if we have a hurricane.  
Is it completely out of line to turn my daughter's bedroom into a hayroom?
Probably not a good idea...dragging bales in and out the back door & steps...
But hay's expensive and she's moved out.😏


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

Oh no. And the free wood that fell from the sky is not good for anything. Probably not even firewood.

Good no one was hurt.


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

Nope. Not even firewood.
It's all rotted and wood-peckered.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

I love you descripotion…hahaha, I have a little one like that so I know your frustration with the goat tripping you up. …Um, you could mention( threaten)to use her room and see if it gets you some hay barn rebuilding help…My daughters a big help here but my boys would take my babies to the sale barn too…good luck!


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

alwaystj9 said:


> doesn't quite grasp the difference between where I want to walk and where he is standing.


I have a sheep like that now. Almost landed on my face yesterday. The day before I almost stabbed her with the hay fork when moving some bedding. No fear, that one. It is all about treats and scratches for her, not self preservation.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

alwaystj9 said:


> Is it completely out of line to turn my daughter's bedroom into a hayroom?
> Probably not a good idea...dragging bales in and out the back door & steps...
> But hay's expensive and she's moved out.😏


Lay down a tarp, elevate the hay up from the surface with some wood pallets or lengths of scrap wood, and if there is carpet, sweep the bits and pieces up first before vacuuming. I used a spare, rather large, master bathroom for a while until I was able to build a hay barn. Before then, I had hay stored in 3 (three) different locations other than home. Sure, the adjoining bedroom smelled like a hay loft and there was an aisle only to the toilet.... Yeah, I heard about this unconventional storage means, though heck, my house/my rules and there was several hundreds of dollars paid out for that particular winter hay supply.. The day the hay barn was finished, everyone helped restack the hay and clean up the bathroom.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

😱 I am sorry that happened.


----------



## Morning Myst (Jan 2, 2022)

alwaystj9 said:


> The goats were just waiting for me to pull out enough tin & boards so they could get into the wreckage and eat the leafy debris.
> They were not helpful and were persistently annoying so I fenced them out.
> Ernest was a bottle baby and doesn't quite grasp the difference between where I want to walk and where he is standing.
> I have to constantly watch out for his whiny little butt and do the "foot scoop" a few times until I get totally aggravated and do the "foot scoop with a vengeance".
> ...


I find, for annoying little stinkers like that that a small squirt bottle in my pocket works wonders ! A bit of water to the face is something they instantly understand, isn't at all malicious, and earns a bit of respect. Soon they all just turn away at the sight of the bottle. 
It's how I finally got respect at the gate - I really hate being mobbed when trying to go in or out, or simply trying to get ONE goat out to milk.


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

I’ve been wanting to get a little pocket squirt bottle! I have a squirt bottle but I hardly use it because it takes up a whole hand to carry it and I’m always holding feed or leading a goat... Where did you find one that fits in your pocket?


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

I’m so sorry I’m glad no one was hurt but that will take some work sorry


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Oh man!!! That is terrible. Any building that goes down is devastating. We don't realize how helpful buildings, even a lean-to, are until they're gone. I'm so sorry. 

And oh boy do I feel you on those little bottle babies underfoot. I could have probably written that part too hahaha.


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

Jubilee, you are right! On paper, it's not a big loss, but in practical terms and use, it's a big deal.
The other problem is that I am pretty sure the tree where that limb came from needs to removed.
It's an old, old water oak that has a chain link fence running through it. I removed 1/2 the tree about 5 years ago (and that was $4K, then).
It'll be at least that much to take the rest down.It's one of those that would take 3-4 people to link hands around.
More than the money, I just hate to remove any tree. Big trees are becoming rare items and I hate losing the shade.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Yep, so many factors to it


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

But if it is dead or dying, it is a hazard.


----------



## Morning Myst (Jan 2, 2022)

Feira426 said:


> I’ve been wanting to get a little pocket squirt bottle! I have a squirt bottle but I hardly use it because it takes up a whole hand to carry it and I’m always holding feed or leading a goat... Where did you find one that fits in your pocket?


I found mine at Walmart - but check any convenient store. Look in the travel portion where they sell toiletries 🥰


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Man, I’ve gotten them from the travel section before and they were still way too big for my pockets.

Maybe what I really need is some cargo pants!


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Feira426 said:


> Man, I’ve gotten them from the travel section before and they were still way too big for my pockets.
> 
> Maybe what I really need is some cargo pants!


Yes


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

alwaystj9 said:


> View attachment 232136
> 
> 
> View attachment 232137


Wow those are big


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

But you could carry feed, meds, dewormer, and your kidding supplies with you 24/7😂🤣😄


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Moers kiko boars said:


> But you could carry feed, meds, dewormer, and your kidding supplies with you 24/7


Yes lol


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

and eggs...farm people need eggs in their pockets


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

alwaystj9 said:


> and eggs...farm people need eggs in their pockets


Yes they do now they won’t crack


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------

